# [SOLVED] Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device



## chwdg10 (Oct 26, 2007)

I wanted to burn a dvd, but when I put a blank dvd in, the computer didn't read it. I tried it again with another dvd and it still didn't work.

So I went to the device manager and right next the the name of the drive it had a yellow triangle. Double clicking it, it said 

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."

I tried checking for solutions, but got nothing. How can I make the drive work? :sigh:


----------



## twosen (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

I'm having the same problem -- can anyone help?


----------



## chwdg10 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

I got it to work by going to a previous restore point.


----------



## twosen (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

Thanks for the tip. However, the "Roll Back Driver" button is not available (it's there, but not clickable) for my device, so I can't go back to a previous restore point. I've tried checking for updates for the software but there aren't any available either.

I came across this elsewhere in the forum: 



"Re: Missing CD/DVD Pioneer DVD RW DVR-K17LF ATA DEVICE

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461 "



...and also in a different forum:



"First try to boot the system from the CD drive using your recovery CD. Do not let it do the restore - this is just to confirm the drive is actually working. If it will not boot from the CD drive, have the drive replaced.

If it does boot from there, try this fix:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/929461

Good luck."



Does anyone know if I should try it or will that just make things worse?


----------



## jthomas032 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

Have you gotten a solution to this item? I have the same problem.


----------



## twosen (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

I tried deleting the filters as prescribed in the link I mentioned in my previous post and my DVD drive works again, so I guess you can give it a try.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

Hi chwdg10!! :wave:

Hi jthomas032!! :wave: 

Hi jthomas032!! :wave:




My name is bhahar :grin:



Seems all of you having a issue here. Ok, you might want to delete the upper filter and lower filter. You may refer to this thread, for instructions for doing that:

*Upper Filter/Lower Filter Deletion*



Hope this help you guys. Post back if you still having a issue. :smile:


----------



## flyer247 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble with Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device*

This solve the problem. Thank You very much! I was a bit skeptical having to go into the registry but I took the chance and it worked. Thanks, again!


----------



## solutionxero (Mar 25, 2008)

hey.. i went into the registry but there werent even any filter things that came up... so what else could it be?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

solutionxero said:


> hey.. i went into the registry but there werent even any filter things that came up... so what else could it be?


Hi solutionxero! :wave:

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

This thread has been marked as solved. Can you try to create a new thread on your own. And try to PM the link to me, and I will follow up with you on the new thread :grin:


----------

